# mk3 LED interior switch DIY help



## crazy4myvw (Dec 18, 2008)

anyone know of any DIY on switching the green to red for interior lights. I just want all the switches to match my headunit. it doesn't have to be LED's but that was just what i was thinkin


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm
-That will take care of the dash:
http://www.europeanperformance....html

That should help with other misc. bulbs.


----------



## crazy4myvw (Dec 18, 2008)

that seems like it's alot of work. i'll have to take a weekend to do that. but yea i'm still lookin for how to change the interior switches like HVAC, windows, headlight switch, door lock, AC, defrost. all that jank


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

If you actually look through the second website, you'll find the bulbs you need to change them.


----------



## crazy4myvw (Dec 18, 2008)

bump. looking for a DIY on how to open up all of the switches and switch colors


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

A tiny flat head screwdriver. You should just buy a Bentley and get every DIY in one book.


----------



## shadow_X (Jul 20, 2008)

bump on the diy, mainly for led types and voltages needed, because i tried doing it, and i kept burning leds, so a page with voltages and resistors needed


----------



## shadow_X (Jul 20, 2008)

??????????????


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-the-LED-s-in-the-dashboard-buttons-gauges


----------

